# Ewing being lured to the Knicks?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just a rumor:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/388786p-329875c.html



> BACK PAT: Brown said recently that he is open to the idea of bringing back Patrick Ewing, perhaps as an assistant coach. Ewing has been on Van Gundy's staff for the past three years.
> 
> When asked if he'd like to rejoin the Knicks, Ewing said: "You'd have to ask them."


Uhm, what does Larry Brown see in him other than his history with the Knicks?? They can take him for all I care!

Also from the same article:



> HAPPY MEAL: Jeff Van Gundy was impressed with the renovation at his favorite New York restaurant, the McDonald's on 34th and 10th.
> 
> "(It) is a double-decker now with a much-improved and more efficient drive-through," he said. "They have that thing wrapping around now. It is sweet. We came up that way. I haven't seen that for so long. And I can't believe the Garden has signage for Levitra. Those are the two things I was like, 'Oh my.'"


Gotta love our coach :laugh:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If it's a rumor, I hope it comes true.



> HAPPY MEAL: Jeff Van Gundy was impressed with the renovation at his favorite New York restaurant, the McDonald's on 34th and 10th.
> 
> "(It) is a double-decker now with a much-improved and more efficient drive-through," he said. "They have that thing wrapping around now. It is sweet. We came up that way. I haven't seen that for so long. And I can't believe the Garden has signage for Levitra. Those are the two things I was like, 'Oh my.'"


I like Jeff. He's always saying something funny in spite of himself.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

> When asked if he'd like to rejoin the Knicks, Ewing said: "You'd have to ask them."


That doesn't sound like someone who's very loyal to the team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if new york doesnt want them, can we just give him to new york anyways?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Take care of yourself Pat. This makes way for a Moses Malone or maybe KAREEM if he would travel with the team and be like any other coach.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i dont see why he should go back to NYC, its his team, andalways will be.

I presonally dont see anything wrong with it. Replace him with Moses Malone, or Hakeem and we'll see yao turning into a real center.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> i dont see why he should go back to NYC, its his team, andalways will be.
> 
> I presonally dont see anything wrong with it. Replace him with Moses Malone, or Hakeem and we'll see yao turning into a real center.


hakeem doesnt want to a coaching job though. he is happy doing his religious and charity work and living in canada. he did say if he was ever in houston at the same time as yao over the off season, he would be happy to help him like he did for okafor this off-season. anyone know what moses malone is up to these days?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I said KAREEM ABDUL JABBAR not Hakeem. Everyone knows Hakeem holds a grudge. I love the guy to death for bring us our two championships but, 14.5 million per year when he was seriously on the decline...PLEASE! I don't fault Houston for trading him to Toronto.

Can anyone tell me what the story is on Jabbar and coaching? I heard something a while ago about teams/coaches not wanting to give him a shot for some reason.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i think jabbar is working with Lakers right now trying to mold kwame brown, which is pretty much hopeless.

Before that he worked with the clippers with olowokandi, what was again, hopeless. Looks to me he might just be staying in LA

As far as hakeem, i didnt think he a grudge with the rockets... Did the sign and trade deal really piss him off that much?

As far as moses malone, i saw him in the stands durring the rockets/knicks game? sOr the other game on national tv dont remember. I just remember seeing him recently on TV


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i thought hakeem wanted to end his career in canada. he had family there or something.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i thought hakeem wanted to end his career in canada. he had family there or something.


I dont know for sure, but i do remember he loved to visit Vancouver in the off season. I know he has a summer house there as well.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Have said for two years that Ewing is just collecting a paycheck in Houston. Let Pat put is big behind to work. Yao would benefit from any other bigs coach.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Can you trade assistant coaches? If so, maybe we can try to trade Patrick Ewing to the Knicks for Larry Brown. You never know, Isaiah might accept it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem's basketball stint is over for the most part. He is dedicated to his investments and religion, and is currently living in Turkey. Basketball was just a phase in his life which he has passed. There are possibilities of Hakeem tutoring Yao over the summer.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think I heard that Hakeem was tutoring Emeka Okafor this summer. I can't believe he's teaching him, but not Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I think I heard that Hakeem was tutoring Emeka Okafor this summer. I can't believe he's teaching him, but not Yao.


well okafor is a houstonian. ANd i think Nigerian as well, i bet that has a huge part in it. And doesent yao have to go back to china and play on the national team?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I think I heard that Hakeem was tutoring Emeka Okafor this summer. I can't believe he's teaching him, but not Yao.


they were both in houston, emeka wanted to be tutored, hakeem said sure. he was asked why he hasnt done it for yao and he said because him and yao are never in the same place at the same time. if yao was ever in houston over the summer, he would work with him though


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is Dikembe working with him? Or do they just ignore each other?


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Is Dikembe working with him? Or do they just ignore each other?


lol, probally .. I feel a move comming between the knicks and Rox now that the players are starting to get healthy .. Something tells me where gonna end up with marbury .. Who i really want is Boris Diaw from the suns ..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Is Dikembe working with him? Or do they just ignore each other?


I'd like to see Yao do the finger Wag someday :naughty:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Is Dikembe working with him? Or do they just ignore each other?


its hard for deke, he doesnt speak a coherent language.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Is Dikembe working with him? Or do they just ignore each other?


The Houston Chronicle mentioned something about that last year. Dikembe had been working with Yao, and his rebounding was up because of it.



> I'd like to see Yao do the finger Wag someday


I love Deke's wag. The way he waits for a second, then wags his finger, and then slowly jogs up the floor with that long loping stride of his. 

Alas, I can't imagine Yao doing that. Even if I could, I don't think he'd want to do that.


----------

